# Tuna chunking and live bait?



## hornmtn (Jan 7, 2010)

Where do you guys hook your live bait for tuna? Lips or back? Using a leader or just straight to the mono? 
Leader or just straight for chunking? I always do it straight.
Also ever use braid to short leader for Live Bait, seems like the bait would swim better without the large diameter mono behind him.
Last question-when live baiting do you just drift or bump them around and have you ever used a downrigger.
I have caught them pretty much every way but I am just trying to refine what we do.
I have also heard if you throw some hardtails over they will stay under the boat, I noticed they did that last time when we were throwing bait away before we left.
Thanks, thoughts on whether that helps or is a waste of bait?


----------

